# Jamstec long range...cold & snowy



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey All...

We here at Livewweatherblogs.com look at all the long range models from all over the world and you may have missed this one.

Hmmm some new info on the winter ahead.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...wdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=9850&Itemid=179


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

That model has been consistent for months, thats a good sign, also last season the Jamstec model nail the warm winter months in advance to!!!


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

yeah I'm hoping its dead on


----------

